# Thoroughbred vs Arabian?



## poultrygirl

I've had my heart set on an Arab for a long time...But as CONTINUED to scan the market, it seems like there are just as many, if not more, TB's that need homes than Arabs. A lot in rescues, some at kill auctions, and many just ex race horses on craigslist for bottom prices.
MY QUESTION FOR ALL YOU ALL KNOW HORSE PEOPLE: WHICH IS "HOTTER" headed: an arab or a TB? I know they're both more hotblooded than say, a Quarter horse, I'm just wonder of which of the two breeds is a tad more mellow?
Are TB's known for any behaviours? Are they more prone to "bolting" (i dont know..i think racehorse I think bolt).? Are there any Tb's suitable for not experienced riders?
Again, thank you for the input.
Also, how come TBs are so cheap? I mean you can get a registered 5 year old for like $400 and seriously nothing wrong with it, and green broke. WHy so bargain priced?


----------



## RedTree

Tb will go for cheap because there are so many of them, usually there will be nothing wrong with them, people just don't have the time/patience to train them into something great.
In both arab and Tb you will get some that are darn right crazy, but then you can get some with the mellowist attitude you just have to look for them.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_Almost every horse breed is going to have horses that are more mellow and ones that are going to have a bit more hotness to them. Every horse is going to have their own personality or lack thereof....so just choose wisely._


----------



## iridehorses

If you are looking for a mellow horse, I would avoid either breed you mentioned. The odds are not in your favor and a TB at rock bottom prices will need a lot of work. 

If this is your first horse, or you are concerned about attitude, don't buy for image. Don't buy a horse because you "see yourself" on a TB or Arab. Early on in my search for my first purchase (30+ years ago), I was at the barn of a former US Equestrian Team rider who was my mentor. I was looking at a student of hers on a rather ugly little horse and I made the comment about his looks. She told me that that little guy took more kids to Metal Maclay at Madison Square Garden then any other horse she ever own. "Pretty is what pretty does" were her exact words. 

I learned that for the first few horses, that I should be buying one that was more a teacher and confidence builder then an image builder. I was in it for the long haul so finding the "Image" horse waited for some years.

My 2¢


----------



## SaddleDragon

Life is too shot to make comprimises. Get what you like, as long as it is safe for you. There are a lot of cheap 'green' tb for cheap, yes. They are usually off the track and the green broke is only to go real fast to the left. They are arnt really trained. Some have leg issues or joint issues in the future. Running that hard and that fast at such a young age doent make if life in their golden years so nice.
That being said. Both breeds are sensitive, bond very strong with their people.
Both breeds tend to have more go than say a QH. Most people ride the tb's hunt seat or dressage or jumping or all three. Arabinas are a little more versitale. It all depends on what your plans are. Do you want to jump? go with a tb, or a sporthorse bred arab. Maybe saddleseat? go with an arab. 
Better yet, get a anglo arabian. Its arab and TB cross. They are beautiful and are good at just about everything.
Both are good breeds, but you should have a game plan as to what you would like to try. 
Go with a 'trained' horse vs. a 'green' or 'broke' horse. There is a BIG diffrence. Green horses need experienced riders and trained usually means the horse has had more time under saddle. Broke horses sound like they have been cowboyed.


----------



## QHDragon

I agree get what you want, not what is cheap and easy to get. If you really want an arab then keep looking for an arab. 

As far as which is hotter, try to look at each horse as an individual, I have experience with two TBs, one was really hot and one is mellow and used for beginner riders at a lesson barn. I don't think TBs are any more prone to bolting than any other breed of horse. 

They are so cheap because there are so many of them coming off the track every year, and no place for them to go.


----------



## equiniphile

I wrote a long post on the handling of arabs on here recently....lemme see if I can find it rather than writing a new one.


----------



## equiniphile

Found it. Edited it to answer your specific questions:

Arabs are great for bonding. They're intelligent, yes, and you have to know how to cater to their intelligence. You can't bore them, but you can't ride the same pattern every day in the same order with the same routines....even if it is interesting. They'll start anticipating your next move. They'll jump into a trot as soon as you shorten your reins. They'll change leads early when doing figure-eights if you do them constantly, because they're incredibly smart and know what to expect--they memorize.

My uncle and aunt have an arab and half-arab reining ranch in Colorado I love to visit, and their horses are NOT high-spirited, out-smarting little devils because they know how to work with arabs. They change things up and put their intelligence to work in a good way, where both horse and rider are comfortable.

I rode all of their arabs when I was there, fell in love with one of their horses (National Show Horse [arab x saddlebred cross] in my avatar, worth $30,000) and man, was she smart. I taught her to bow in thirty minutes one day. I still can't get my Paso Fino to bow, and I've been working on that with him for a year! I spent one day of riding her just working on "throwing her out" with the reins, then gathering her in, working on not letting her change pace, even when she expected to go ahead and trot because horses often associate gathering the reins with going faster. At the end of the lesson, she understood perfectly that she was not to change pace unless asked.

Thoroughbreds....Well, I have two, and let's just say they need ridden every day. If you can give that to them, they'll be happy. They're probably a better choice if you're looking at their competetive, jumping and dressage aspects alone, rather than temperament. Personally, I prefer the NSH or arab to the TB for temperament, but I honestly would never go out and buy an arab for eventing. If you're looking at endurance riding, arabs and tb's are both great, but you see more arabs in endurance than tb's.

Looking at calmness, when handled correctly, arabs are a lot less hyper and disrespectful than most tb's. Thoroughbreds are bred to bring out the "flight" in the "fight or flight" aspect of the equine mind, and therefore have a tendancy to bolt. As the owner of two off-track-thoroughbreds, I can tell you neither of them are suited for inexperienced riders at this stage (they're ages 5 and 6), but there are the few TB's that are good beginners' horses. If you're just learning to ride (and again, I don't know your experience level), I would not reccomend most Thoroughbreds. Maybe start out by taking lessons on or leasing one of either breed to see if you like their temperament. And again, every horse is different, so don't pass on one breed just because of an individual horse.

Thoroughbreds are so cheap because off-trackers are produced like crazy. They're run, few are kept, and the rest are sold for dirt cheap just to get rid of them.


----------



## Eliz

Once again, that is a great post, Phile 

Go for the individual horse, not the breed. I suggest not narrowing your search because of the breed. Search for your price range, your ability, and whatever else, anything besides the breed.

One time I made a comment to a mentor about how ugly one arab's head was, her response was "You can't ride the head, can you?" 

So I'll say to you: "You can't ride the breed, can you?"


----------



## LusitanoLover

TBs are overproduced, so the "rejects" are cheap or free, and there is nothing much wrong with them. However, they are hot, and Phile's post really puts the pros and cons in a nutshell. 

I don't know about in the US, but here in the UK, they are NOT bred for soundness or temperament, just speed. They are a commodity, and altho' it sticks in the graw of horse-lovers, the industry doesn't actually care much about the wastage rate and the fact that 80% are on the scrapheap before they are 6, the age most horses (in the UK) are just starting their full working lives.

You really need to look out for soundness issues - spend the money up front to have foot and joint x-rays and also to have ultrasound scans to look for ligament and muscle damage. Otherwise your cheap horse could be the most expensive you ever bought. Here in the UK, between 70% and 90% of off track TBs have ulcers and terrible feet.

Having said that, there are many TBs that go on to have long, productive lives and are super riding horses.


----------



## lilruffian

Speaking in general (of course there are exceptions to every breed) TB's tend to be more highstrung because they are bred that way. Unlike other breeds including the Arab, they were created for their speed & racing. The Arab & QH just so happen to be really good at it as well & the QH has been bred down to more of a cowhorse/all-arounder now, although they still race.
Arab's are hot, but the experts/lovers will always say that they have more brains than any other breed lol (this isnt always a good thing as they're great at finding ways to get out of what you want them to do ha ha, which is why some ppl dont like them). Again, this doesnt apply to all. Arab's are generally quite sensitive & do best without a hard hand as, like donkeys, they dont forgive easily!
I've also heard alot of ppl comment that the Arab is alot bolder/braver than the TB. Where a good Arab will stop & stare at something that might spook them, the TB is more prone to bolt!
I've met several of both breeds that are great for novice riders, though


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

There are good and bad things about both breeds. I've only ridden one arab and he was really pokey, but I have met some really high strung ones. I have ridden many tb's and it just depends on the horse, there are an abundance of them coming off the track which is why so many are so cheap. It just depends on the horse. Look through the ads, I wouldn't restrict breed. I am a jumper rider and I admit one of my favorite horses, that I miss terribly was an ugly chestnut appendix from the auction, who happened to be pretty talented. Look for the horse that catches your eye, you may be surprised what you find, and definitely try the horse first! Good luck in your search!


----------



## LusitanoLover

OP, what I've been thinking is that *experienced* people are probably the *worst* to advise you. By the time we've been with horses 30, 40 or 50 years, no horse really gives a problem, we automatically adapt to the individual horse's temperament without really noticing. I've worked with Arabians and TBs, I used to take a class with 6 Crabbet Arabian stallions. They were quite hot, but it says a lot for their breeding that you *could* give a class lesson with 6 stallions. So, really it as Alcatrazjmpr says, try the horse and decide by the individual - but don't forget to allow finance for the vet checks.


----------



## Cheshire

Aside from all the other great advice, I will say, according to your level now, "Look for the horse, not the breed."


----------



## Beauseant

I don't know much about Arabians, but we bought an ex race horse back in February of last year...a 5 yr. old gelding.

I know TBs are supposed to be hot and tempramental, but our boy is the kindest and gentlest horse....so sweet and funny. He's nothing like we expected a TB to be like.....


----------



## Jessabel

In my experience, I have never met a Thoroughbred that was as squirrely as the Arabians I've met. I'd take a TB over an Arab any day.

Although there are exceptions to every breed. I've never personally met one, but I'm sure there are some really nice Arabian horses out there somewhere. I wouldn't get too dead set on any one breed, just go by the individual horse.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I didn't read through all of the posts, so sorry if I repeat something.

I'm just going to say that it depends on the horse! I have had an arab and now I have a TB. I'm gonna say that I love them both and they have been great horses. My Arab took off on me too many times to count, and my TB has only taken of once (but it was dark and started pouring- stupid weather- and the other horse spooked and took off on the trail and he followed lol). However, my TB has much better training than my Arab did.

I have a friend who has a TB that is practically a dead horse and he's only 6. He's lazy and doesn't really want to go anywhere. My TB is 13, and he's got twice as much energy as her horse, but is still controllable. My Arab was 17 and has probably about 20x as much energy as my TB. But my friend has an Arab that's pretty much spook-less, she's even a therapy horse. So each breed really could go either way, depending on the horse. 

It also depends on what you want to do, are you going to hang out on the trails? Then I wouldn't recommend either breed. Are you going to event or do western pleasure? Either breed could suffice, though TB's are more inclined to event than arabs. Perhaps an Anglo-Arab (TB x Arab) could be what you want?

When you get a horse, don't look at the breed, look at the horse. You'll find one that's right for you.


----------



## MudPaint

The questions you really need to be asking are... what do I want to do now, what do I want to do in the future? Can I realistically handle a horse that needs to be worked everyday, or would one that only needs 1-2 days a week be more my lifestyle? Pleasure riding or competing? etc... and also factor in your level. 

I agree with everyone that you can't ride pretty and you need to look at the horse, not the breed.

Personally, I would look at an Arab more for a beginner, based on size and step alone. TBs generally have larger strides and average 16HH. This can be intimidating for a newer or smaller rider. Arabs are not only smaller, have smoother and shorter strides. They also seem to stay sounder into old age. TBs... especially OTTBs, need to be vetted thoroughly before purchase. Being started so young, they generally are stiff and sore by 20... where as an Arab may still be bouncing around. 

I have always been partial to TBs, and an Arab never was a good pairing for me due to their smaller size. I do currently own an Arab/warmblood cross and I can tell you he's absolutely brilliant, and a sped. lol. 

Basically, go with what is right for your level NOW and what you want to do... not the breed. I've seen a TWH eventing, any horse could be the right horse.


----------



## Kay26

I think if you are looking to buy a horse i would look more to the suitablity for your purpose that a specific breed, end of the day if you want to jump get a horse thats good a jumping, if you want a dressage horse get one with potential, if you want a gentle hack look for something chilled and easy going unless you plan on showing or breeding as long as the horse is healthy and safe i wouldn't narrow you'r search to one particular breed.

However i will add my opinion on TB's from experience handling a lot of them and owning Tb's and tb crosses currently and previously. 

TB's can be lovely animals but they can be very flightly and hot, it's really down to the individual. I would advise you to stay away from OTTB if you arn't experienced or looking for hard work because they often come with a lot of training issues, phobias and health conditons (i'm not saying they are bad, just generally unsuitiable for unless you are very experienced). My Tb had a lovely nature, he has never lifted a leg, or bared his teeth to a human and rarely to another horse, i've hardly ever even seen him putting his ears back. Hugo is very loyal, well mannered and responsive he is a great horse. I must say however he is very flighty and spooky and it has took a lot of training to over come his strong flight instinct. He is not bad just nervous, however he isn't that hot tempered as often said of TB's. However Hugo is very athletic nimble, quick and very good at jumping, as most TB's are however i cannot say much about arabs as i have very little experience. 

TB crosses with conamara or ID's are often much calmer and less flighty however still maintain the athletic characteristics so i would definately say that is something to conside. 

However as others have said horses are often different than their breed characteristics so it just depends on the horse's personality.


----------



## LusitanoLover

MudPaint said:


> Being started so young, they generally are stiff and sore by 20... where as an Arab may still be bouncing around.


 Actually, they are generally dead well before they are 20. Only about 3% of ex flat racers survive past 17. It just seems like there are a lot because of the tens of thousands that are bred each year. The most shocking statistic is that around 60% of all TBs started at 2 are dead by the time they are 6.

The reason that I find this so shocking is that the TB is not a "short lived breed", because TBs that have never raced show the normal age of death distribution of any other breed, with a good proportion living to 30+. (Can't remember the exact %).


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

i had the calmest Arabian ever he was a dream but when i took him out he changed into a real hot head.. ive now got 2 tb both ex racehorses the one that won the most races is the calmest outta the two of them and the other is really hot.. it all depends on the temperament of the horse and how they were raised i guess


----------



## MissPhoebe

Although there are many things I would like to say about the generalizations that are being made about breeds on this post, I will not because I can't change the way people feel even if it isn't accurate.

I think that you should never go for a specific breed or label a specific breed. When I have looked at or bought any horse it has always been about the individual horse and not the breed. There are a lot of breeds out there that are getting bad reputations and labels for a handful of problems. I will advise you the same as I advise all the people that I know that are looking for horses and want advice: Go and ride and be around as many different horses as possible, figure out what pieces you like about all of those different experiences, and then go try as many horses for sale as you can until you find the one that works for you. There are too many good horses, of all different breeds out there, that need homes. You don't have to have certain breeds to do different things and you can't be guaranteed that a horse, just because of its breed, will behave a specific way. 

Best of Luck


----------



## WildSenses

Okay..I have owned many TB`s and Arabs. I love both of them. I currently own a 9 yr old TB gelding and a 6 yr old Arab Stallion. Both are SMART horses, lots of athletic ability, and both are very gentle. My TB will place his head in my torso and fall asleep. 

Find a horse...and I mean A horse, not a breed, that you seem to bond with. If you like the horse, who cares about the breed, they can all do the same types of disciplines, then take some time to get to know the horse. My TB gelding, is the most laid back dude you would ever meet. I don`t have to ride him everyday. Actually he just had a week off, and he was great today. Really relaxed.

I had a TB mare on the other hand, who was very high spirited and very cranky most days. She had to be worked almost everyday. But if not, she was usually good. 
I also had another TB mare who was AMAZING. Best mare ever I swear. I rode her a lot since she was my only horse at the time. But she was awesome for trail riding, jumping, dressage, barrel racing, everything I swear. She was never hot and never spooky. I rode her when I was 11-13 yrs old. Now let`s just say, my old bones don`t bounce back like they did then! Lol.

My Arab stallion I do have to spend time with everyday. Since he is too smart for his own darn good. Aka untying himself 2 times during grooming time.... Yay..loose horse! lol!

But find a horse, any horse, that you will bond with. You will be greatful when you find one that loves you just as much as you love them. But remember...bonding can take years to make it unbreakable


----------



## WildSenses

MissPhoebe, I love your post. Simply truthful!


----------



## MissPhoebe

Thanks  I have learned over the years that I can't change the way people feel so I just avoid it and try to get to the heart of the matter, which is horses and my love for all types, shapes and sizes.


----------



## BrewCrew

I say narrow your search to what you can afford. Go and see/ test ride any and all that you can. Pick the horse, not the breed. If it's not what you dreamed of yourself on when you were a little girl, that's ok.


----------



## WildSenses

Yes I agree! Every breed has something great to offer us. With a big heart and passion for something, they can do anything. Especially with tons of TCL


----------



## HNS101

i personly love arabs and TBs are great there is one at my boarding stable and he's a OTTB and he's sweet gentle of course HUGE but he's SO LAZY i have no idea how they got him to run xD and it rly depends on the horse yah know but i love arabs and i think it's a myth that all arabs are hot and dangerous and i have an arab who is more laid back then a AQH at the barn!


----------



## highlander

i've got a tb (OTTB) and a anglo arab, my tb is so so sweet and mellow, my anglo arab is very very hotheaded 90% of the time the other 10% he's very calm. i think there's no point looking for a breed, before i got these two i was looking for a arabian mare to back and bring on but instead i have these. look for a horse you like not the looks else you may end up with a very pretty horse that you just can't ride or work with.


----------



## Esquire

I wouldn't mind too much about a breed myself, I'd be interested in if the horse itself was what I wanted. Though people often say Arabs are hot tempered and tend to be jumpier than other breeds, and TB's are faster than most horses, it depends from horse to horse. I've known a TB that you had to positively beg to do anything, and an Arab that spooked at nothing. My opinion is that it varies from horse to horse, not breed to breed. Find a horse that you are comfortable and happy with, first and foremost!


----------



## Supermane

I love TBs! I think they are a fantastic breed (I have two of them, one unraced and the other raced until he was 6), but I would never suggest that a beginner or inexperienced trainer look at a cheap one, since most will be only green broke and still have racing quirks. It takes time and experience to retrain these horses. That being said, I've meet plenty of TB that were too slow to have been raced and ended up being the laziest, easiest horses to train and ride. It depends on the horse, but still any horse that was raced needs to basically be restarted.


On a side note, I've never thought TBs to be short lived breed. Yes, many have feet problems and lameness problems, which are due to terrible breeding (big brown) and racing injuries, but I've known many that have still been jumping and completely sound into their early to mid twenties. I know one that still jumps 3'6" without and sign of strain at 24 years old.


----------



## Lilpdub

Ik this was awhile ago but u could always get a Algo Arabian a must between both breeds


----------



## QtrBel

Mod Note: 
Please note the age of the thread prior to making replies. This thread is 11 years from last reply and these users are no longer active on this site.


----------

